# Dog portraits (and other pets)



## galinispictures (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi, my name is Galini and I am new to this website.

I've been visiting this forum for a while now, I've just joined and I would like to introduce myself and my pet service. I am a professional portrait artist, mainly of pets. I work with pencils and colour pencils and I can draw any kind of pet and from any kind of photo (even from very old and not very clear photos, or of pets in action). I can work from different photos and incorporate them into one picture, add a different background/setting or draw portraits of their pets with their owners. In other words, I undertake projects of any degree of difficulty and every inquiry regarding a potential commission will be considered - even a very challenging one! 
If you are interested in seeing the full range of my work please visit my website Galini's Pictures Pencil Art and feel free to get in touch if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## Dzozefinka (Dec 8, 2011)

you are brilliant! very beautiful works!


----------



## pawsforthought58 (Aug 8, 2012)

I've Twittered your website link. Good luck. You have some lovely pieces.


----------



## galinispictures (Jul 20, 2012)

Dzozefinka and pawsforthought58 thank you so much for your 
nice comments. Much appreciated!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow stunning work...very talented. :thumbup:


----------

